# Monitor colour profiles



## Jude (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, 
can anyone explain to me where the correct place is for me to store colour profiles from my i1 calibrations, it defaults to library>colorsync>profiles but there other sub folders called profiles, recommended and displays, can anyone tell me what these are for and how these folders/files are used?
Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Jude

That default location is just fine.  The other folders you see there are links off to other folders - from memory, they go to ColorSync folders that Adobe installs.  The OS gathers them altogether to use the bits it needs, but that main Profiles folder, or the one in user>library>colorsync>profiles will both do the job nicely.


----------



## Jude (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, Thanks Victoria, I'll leave them alone.


----------

